# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Nhà hàng Thác Bạc tưng bừng giảm giá Mừng Giáng sinh & Tết Cổ truyền 2014

## BuiHoa

Mừng Mùa Giáng sinh & Tết Cổ truyền 2014, Chào mừng sự kiện Nhà hàng Thác Bạc Sa Pa khai trương các món mới chế biến từ hải sản Từ 20/12/2013 đến 31/01/2014, Nhà hàng triển khai chương trình khuyến mại đặc biệt. Giảm giá 10% các ngày trong tuần và 15% vào thứ 7, Chủ nhật cho Hải sản mới.




*Địa chỉ:

Cơ sở 1: 
Nhà hàng Thác Bạc Sa Pa tại Hà Nội
Địa chỉ : Số 44 Nguyễn Thị Định - Trung Hòa - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội (Ngã tư Nguyễn Thị Định - Hoàng Ngân)
Mobile: 0165 91 99999 - 043 825 0766 (gặp chị Hương)
Fax: 043 928 5729
Email: vietducvn@hn.vnn.vn

Cơ sở 2:
Nhà hàng Thác Bạc tại Sa Pa
Đại chỉ: Km 12 Khu Du Lịch Thác Bạc - Sa Pa - Lào Cai
Mobi: 0919 663 263 - 020 6530 211 
Fax: 043 9289275
Email: cahoi-thacbac@vnn.vn

Truy cập Website: catamcahoi.vn để biết thêm chi tiết.

Rất mong được phục vụ quý khách!*

----------


## hoahongtim

nhìn ngon quá,phải rủ bạn bè tới thôi

----------

